# Puppy too hyper to train sit with treats



## Canuck (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all,
My pup is 8 weeks and a few days old now, and I am starting with basic training. All the books and site sites I've read tell me to train him sit using the treat over his head method.

My problem is that my pup is way too hyper, as soon as he sees or smells the treat he is jumping all over me and snapping trying to get it. When I put it over his head all is does is try to jump at it.

I realize he is just a baby and these things take time and patience, but any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

When they're like that, wait them out. Tell them calmly to sit, once they get tired of jumping like maniacs, they'll sit, even if only to try to figure out what to do next. When they sit, immediately give a "good sit" and reward. Only reward the behavior you want.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You might want to try feeding him part or a full meal before training. While generally people will advise to have a hungry pup for treat training, some dogs are so high drive for food that being hungry short circuits their brain and they can't think and learn clearly when food is offered. Taking the edge of hunger off can help a lot.

Also, keep the treat in your fist so he can't get to it. He may still try jumping and biting but when that behavior doesn't earn what he wants, he'll stop it in favor of trying other things. Then is your chance to lure him into the sit, only opening your hand so he can get the treat when he's sitting. With untrained dogs who don't know what they need to do to earn their reward it's often just a matter of playing the waiting game for them to try different behaviors, and being patient until they hit on the right one and then reinforcing that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I did what Chris suggests, and we did this in our puppy class as well. Hold the treat in your fist. At first, the puppy will bite and scratch, trying to get it out. Eventually though, he will give up and step back away from the fist. Then you say YES or click your clicker and give him the treat. I had to train my puppy how to get rewards before I could train him any commands!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, sorry if I wasn't explicit, lol I was assuming the treat was already in the hand. 

And ditto to the you might need to feed a little. I know alot of people who, when tracking their dogs, don't feed before they go. I've had some where I've had to feed them otherwise they were just WAY too fast on the track.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje I had to train my puppy how to get rewards before I could train him any commands!


Very good way of putting it! Yes, pups generally need to learn how to get the treats (and that the jumping, biting, pawing hysterics is NOT the way to go) before the are ready to actually follow a food lure to learn exercises.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

And if the scratching and biting at your hand gets too painfull, wear leather gloves.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

golf gloves and baseball gloves work great and are cheap!


----------



## Canuck (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the excellent advice everyone!











> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDAnd if the scratching and biting at your hand gets too painfull, wear leather gloves.


Good idea! I've got an old pair of leather pat down gloves that should work well. 

I'm going to start teaching him how to take the treat nicely after he wakes up from his nap. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Another reason to use the clicker!

They learn WHEN they do 'this' they get the click and THEN the treat. So having the treat a bit more removed not only is a way to get the crazy out.........but when you loose the crazy our pup can actually think.

Other thing is to keep the treat in that fist but low low low at the pup's face level when they are sitting. That way there is no up or jumping cause the food is down at their level.

http://www.extendedyears.com/behavior/50006.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icblVpvEvcA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC367wKGi4M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-L3-gqWic

http://www.revver.com/video/788654/charging-the-clicker-dog-trick-training/

Specific video with a 'sit' being taught

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwDXWtZ7YI8

Here's a very young puppy with a 'sit' with a clicker..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9GqjRtljo0


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WWhen they're like that, wait them out. Tell them calmly to sit, once they get tired of jumping like maniacs, they'll sit, even if only to try to figure out what to do next. When they sit, immediately give a "good sit" and reward. Only reward the behavior you want.


That's the way I did it. But make sure not to say "sit" until he plants his butt. If you say it over and over while he's jumping, scratching, etc etc, he won't understand what it means.

As soon as he "gives up" and parks his bottom, say sit, good (or click...Maggie!) and treat. He'll learn it quickly!

And also...always remember to never get frustrated! He's pretty much an infant!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never started training a dog before it's 4 months old. 
they some really basic things. they were crate trained, house broken, could ride in a car and they knew there names. they didn't
know alot. every trainer i've used said bring them to them at 4 months old.



> Originally Posted By: CanuckHi all,
> My pup is 8 weeks and a few days old now, and I am starting with basic training. All the books and site sites I've read tell me to train him sit using the treat over his head method.
> 
> My problem is that my pup is way too hyper, as soon as he sees or smells the treat he is jumping all over me and snapping trying to get it. When I put it over his head all is does is try to jump at it.
> ...


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes but I don't think there's anything wrong with starting some very easy and basic / fun commands.

Waiting would probably be best for more complicated things, but I don't think there's any harm in teaching a simple sit at a very early age. I started with Marshall at about 12-13 weeks.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse from 8 weeks of age got 3 walks a day (not quite as far as he goes now) but all puppy hyper moments my answer was a walk. It worked like a charm, tired puppy is a good puppy and easy to train. Jesse knew sit, down, wait, come by 9-10 weeks before he started puppy education class at 10 weeks.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Taining should start as soon as you bring your pup home- why waste precious weeks?

My sisters' aussies knew sit, down, stay, come, wait, and were working on tricks by the time they were 4 months old.

Pups learn fast and this sets up a great and positive foundation.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:Taining should start as soon as you bring your pup home- why waste precious weeks?


Exactly! Before Cody was 6 months, he new everything in the Novice exercise, we even went to fun matches.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi've never started training a dog before it's 4 months old.
> they some really basic things. they were crate trained, house broken, could ride in a car and they knew there names. they didn't
> know alot. every trainer i've used said bring them to them at 4 months old.


While a pup can easily start training at 4 months, why wait if you don't have to? Our puppy classes start at "second shots", so typically 10-12 weeks. Nikon had sitz, platz, and speak by 9 weeks and sitz, platz, stay/wait, rollover, twist, and speak by 4 months, as well as the "household" stuff like "load" into the car, "kennel" into the crate, etc. You don't HAVE to start class right away, but there's really no good reason NOT to.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDAnd if the scratching and biting at your hand gets too painfull, wear leather gloves.


Yep. Even now when I'm working on Nikon's heeling position, I sometimes wear leather flight gloves.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Another thing you might want to try is to run a little bit of the energy edge off before you try to train anything new. You do not want to exhaust them but definitely take the edge off so they can clear the hyper energy out of the brain and the hungry energy by letting them eat a bit before.... THEN start training. 

One thing I start with is puppy fetch/recall. Toss the ball a couple times and recall them back to you excitedly....repeat several times. Serves a two fold mission to 1) take the edge off for more training and 2) they are learning the recall and how to work for a toy. They might not KNOW they are learning but they are in deed learning.







I did this earlier today with Jethro, few puppy fetches and then took him to some new footing surfaces.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the same problem. Nico will not calm down for nothing, except when he is sleeping. I want to get started training him the basics, but everytime he is so hyper he can/will not pay attention. All he wants to do is bite/nip at me.

Should I wait till he is older to start, or try some other way to calm him? I feel myself starting to lose my patience with him so I have to walk away. It is not going well.









BTW, he is 9 weeks old.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Instead of losing patience with a 9 week old puppy, learn to roll with it and enjoy it-it passes way to fast.

This is normal at 9 weeks and it's great that you want to get started. Do not wait, this is a critical period.

Find ways to direct the energy bursts and get some word association in with puppy's actions. When he is running toward you, use the word come or front each and every time he is coming toward you. Does he like getting treats? When he comes for the treat, start walking away with the treat down by your pants legs. When he is alongside you and walking and reaching for that treat, "good heel". When he is looking at you waiting for you to join in on the fun, good watch, good focus. When he plants that butt on the floor for that very brief second, good sit.

Note what Rug mentioned about the fetch/recall.

If you do not use one yet, incorporate use of a clicker with this. The clicker is a great attention getter and you may find your puppy will love to stop and learn something new when the behaviors are followed by that click and treat.

I'll repeat, try not to lose your patience but look at each experience with your 9 week old as an adventure and learning experience for both of you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: hk45I have the same problem. Nico will not calm down for nothing, except when he is sleeping. I want to get started training him the basics, but everytime he is so hyper he can/will not pay attention. All he wants to do is bite/nip at me.
> 
> Should I wait till he is older to start, or try some other way to calm him? I feel myself starting to lose my patience with him so I have to walk away. It is not going well.
> 
> ...


9 weeks old is a teeny baby and a normal pup will act EXACTLY as yours is! First thing is to start exercising and socializing the puppy to tire him out and get the crazy edge taken care of. That way you will have a calmer puppy that is better able to focus and give attention to learn.

The MOST important thing for us to do the first few months isn't 'training'. It's socializing and exercising. All the training that we may get in with teeny short session is just the icing on the cake. Since most of us know getting a good toy/tug drive going is vital in future training. That's a perfect way for us to start what appears to be 'play' with our puppies, but is also going to tire them out and be key in training later on.

http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/understandyourpuppy.htm

http://home.flash.net/~astroman/primer1.html

http://www.thedogathlete.com/playing-with-prey-drive/


----------

